
Show HN: Worldbuilding Experiments with GPT-3 - drusepth
https://github.com/indentlabs/gpt-3-experiments
======
drusepth
Hi all! I've been working to integrate GPT-3 into Notebook.ai for the past
couple days and decided to publish this repo, which is effectively my notes on
what prompts/settings work for generating various core pieces of fictional
worldbuilding (characters, creatures, plants, governments, superpowers, etc).
It's set up as a bunch of "experiments" so I can toy with different domains
and prompt formats and each one generates outputs at 4 different temperatures
(effectively, amounts of randomness/chaos/creativity).

In addition to creating new pages, I'm also experimenting with ways to expand
on existing pages in the world with GPT-3 and the repo includes two different
approaches: an "expander" which adds multiple unguided field/values (e.g.
adding hair color/style to a character) and a "suggester" which takes a page
and a field and suggests answers to that specific field (e.g. suggesting
answers to a "Prejudices" field on a particular character).

The plan is to use GPT-3 to let users easily expand their world by using their
existing notebook pages in the various prompt formats. Based on this testing,
this should be a good way to generate these new worldbuilding pages
(characters, creatures, etc) within the genre and style of the existing world
and build off existing content (for example, creating characters that work in
already-established towns, creating foods from existing creatures, etc).

Obviously, a proper demo needs a partially-created world to work with, but I
think the repo does a good job demonstrating the exciting possibilities of
this specific use-case with GPT-3.

------
AndreBaltazar
Broken link. Repo might be private.

~~~
drusepth
Whoops, you were absolutely correct. Forgot it was even private in the first
place. It's public now. Thanks!

